# Marklin app for iphone, ipod, ipad....



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

You've probably all seen videos online of that touchcab iphone app by now, but at the 2011 Nuremberg toy fair Marklin was showing off it's own iphone/ipad app to control trains via their central station. I watched a Maerklin video (sorry can't link it) from the toyfair and it looked very powerful. 
You can now see it/buy it on the Apple itunes website. Search under "marklin" and that app as well as the touch cab ones will come up showing screen shots. While I still prefer the simplicity of my Massoth navigator, this looks like a great option for many people who might already have an iphone or for guests to your DCC layout. 

Keith


----------



## Guardino (Apr 22, 2011)

You can now see it/buy it on the Apple itunes website. Search under "marklin" and that app as well as the touch cab ones will come up showing screen shots. While I still prefer the simplicity of my Massoth navigator, this looks like a great option for many people who might already have an iphone or for guests to your DCC layou



--------------------------------------------------------------
ipad 2 cases
ipad 2 leather
iPad2 cases 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Before any one rushes out to buy an iphone or even downloads the touchcab software, remember that this unit will only work with the following Central Stations right now: 
* ECoS #50000 (version 1.1.3 or newer) from ESU 
* ECoS #50200 (version 3.2.0 or newer) from ESU 
* Central Station #60212 (version 2.0.4 or newer) from Märklin 

with Lenz working on an interface to make the unit Xpressnet compatible.


----------

